# Netflix and black screen



## ladylivewire (Jun 17, 2012)

I searched and haven't found this issue on here, so I was wondering if anyone else ran into this:

I have a series 4 XL Tivo and lately when watching Netflix through the Tivo, the screen flicks to black frequently during play. The audio keeps working, and the screen only stays black for a second, but it happens SEVERAL times, no matter what I'm watching. I have watched shows via Netflix on my laptop and iPad and the issue does not happen there, but it happens every time with the Tivo. Anyone have any insight? Thanks!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=487218


----------



## dboff01 (Feb 5, 2012)

This issue has been discussed significantly in the thread referenced. 

It is due to resolution/refresh rate changes and the corresponding HDMI re-handshake that occurs. The resolution change occurs if the network bandwidth is insufficient to maintain the current bitrate.

The only "fix" is to choose a single resolution such as 720P or 1080i. Unfortunately 1080p cannot be chosen as the sole resolution as the Tivo can only pass-through 1080p and not up-convert to it.

So the fixed resolution output workaround is not useful for those that want to display content in its native mode and/or those that want the improved picture quality of the 1080p.

For me, the resolution hopping makes the Tivo version of Netflix all but unusable. Fortunately, I have a Roku 2.


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

I have an antique (2002) HDTV which only has one HD resolution, 1080i, so I have my TiVo set to a Fixed 1080i output.

How noticeable is the quality difference in Native mode, compared to a fixed 1080i or 720p, with the more modern sets which support the multiple resolutions? Or is it the 1080p pass-through option that's the real benefit?


----------



## jenmcnitt (Jul 29, 2015)

dboff01 said:


> This issue has been discussed significantly in the thread referenced.
> 
> It is due to resolution/refresh rate changes and the corresponding HDMI re-handshake that occurs. The resolution change occurs if the network bandwidth is insufficient to maintain the current bitrate.
> 
> ...


I still see this issue even when I select a single resolution of 1080i. Are there any other fixes? I have tried both hdmi and composite cables to my vizio TV. I am using a Premiere TiVo.


----------

